# This New Hampshire ebay week looks like it was a good buy for someone--your thoughts?



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 12, 2008)

I didn't get time to look into this timeshare until a couple hours before it ended.

I am familiar with the North Conway area---and like it.

However, since I didn't have time to do 'homework' (verify facts and details, send off questions to seller, etc)----I didn't want to bid and find out later that it wasn't represented factually.

BUT, it looks like it was a good buy for someone.  I know it's not in a seaside, or ocean side area, but it is New England summer----and a 3BR lockoff.

Can anyone weigh in on why this one went for such a good price?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250222684323&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015

Did a TUGger get it?

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 12, 2008)

What am I missing? This is a FIXED week in AUGUST at a SKI RESORT in New Hampshire.  Who would want this?


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 12, 2008)

Guess you've never been to North Conway in the summer.  It's a very busy tourist area.  Beautiful scenery, mountain hikes, fun things to do.

Sue


----------



## wackymother (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, there was a lot of activity on it--17 bids. It does look like a nice deal. How are the reviews?


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 12, 2008)

Sure, at that price it's still a nice time in the mountains.


----------



## tonyg (Mar 12, 2008)

Looks like a good deal. Also, based on the seller, I would guess this was a "steal" by the postcard companies. This particular sales group turns me off because they will only use the closing service stated and the price is a bit high (could mean a kickback).

August is a great time to stay in the White Mountains- that's why I'm going there this year- again.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 12, 2008)

*So it's not just a Colorado perception?*

Ski resorts in Colorado have the distinction of having one prime season, which is ski.  

I think it is ridiculous to think that because a resort is in the mountains, near skiing, that summer, which is prime season almost everywhere else (except hot Arizona ), is a lower demand time.  This is so NOT true.  

Summer in Colorado is busy, positively bustling with activity and vacationers! 

I would go to New Hampshire in the summer over winter any day!  Admittedly, we are not skiers, but summer is the time that most families travel, not winter.

Someone did get a bargain on the week, plus the fees are very reasonable for a large unit.


----------



## Bwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

Our New Hampshire resort reports that it is just as busy in the late spring, summer, and autumn as it is during ski season.  It may actually be more busy, with rooms occupied the whole week rather than just from Thursday through Sunday morning, as is typical during ski season.  

North Conway is a great base for many different activities, including the train and the cog railway.

Also, think foliage season in October and November.


----------



## JUDIE25 (Mar 13, 2008)

The same thing applies to Stowe, VT.  Even though we ARE skiers, we also love to go in the summer.  In the summer you can take day trips more easily.  In the winter, the roads can be iffy.  

During the summer months, there is quite a bit of traffic in and about Stowe which means others have discovered this time of year as well.

And in the summer, the mountains are just a little bit cooler than the cities and suburbs.  

Judie


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 13, 2008)

Shucks----I was hoping maybe you guys would know some 'dirt' that made this not a place to buy at (change of ownership questions, etc.)  Not that I am wishing that on the buyer; if all is well, then I still hope perhaps it was a TUGger.

If I could have gotten all of my questions in a couple days in advance----I'd have bid 2-3 times what this one went for.

Oh well......................

Pat


----------



## tonyg (Mar 13, 2008)

Fear not, if you miss one- another will be coming along before too long.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah, not that I HAVE TO HAVE another timeshare.

But, that timeshare probably would have suited me as well as any I've seen over the last six years (in addition to maybe two or three others).

So, I still own only ONE---and STILL LOOKING!

Pat


----------



## ausman (Mar 15, 2008)

Don't feel alone in this.

I looked for one at a period and price for 3 yrs, obtained and havn't seen one in the 4 yrs since.

While many are easy and come along all the time not all are so.


----------



## mopsy (Mar 15, 2008)

*N Conway*

If I was looking to spend time in the summer in N Conway, I'd be looking for a TS at Eastern Slope.  It's right on Main St and walkable to shops, restaurants, the train, playhouse;  traffic can get really bad going through there during the summer; (lots of people come to shop at the outlets).  I have always  liked the TS's in Eastern Slope's old main bldg.... shabby yet functional with an old elevator and a great pizza place onsite.  Crown Ridge looks better for skiing as it seems to be close to Cranmore....great mountain for kids! Someone did truly get a great deal at the price they paid.  The White Mountains in summer is when the place really comes alive.


----------



## wbtimesharer (Mar 15, 2008)

tonyg said:


> Fear not, if you miss one- another will be coming along before too long.



Oh that is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo true.  I have started the practice of kicking myself when I see bright red Wisconsin Summer weeks go for less than the trivial amount I paid.  I mean we are talkings in the 10's of dollars but I get so ticked that I paid the higher price.

Ebay is the Walmart of Timeshare resales.

Bill


----------



## wackymother (Mar 16, 2008)

mopsy said:


> If I was looking to spend time in the summer in N Conway, I'd be looking for a TS at Eastern Slope.  It's right on Main St and walkable to shops, restaurants, the train, playhouse;  traffic can get really bad going through there during the summer; (lots of people come to shop at the outlets).  I have always  liked the TS's in Eastern Slope's old main bldg.... shabby yet functional with an old elevator and a great pizza place onsite.  Crown Ridge looks better for skiing as it seems to be close to Cranmore....great mountain for kids! Someone did truly get a great deal at the price they paid.  The White Mountains in summer is when the place really comes alive.



Thanks for posting this! I have been trying to figure out which ts I had heard was walking distance to downtown...thought it was in Vermont, but it must be Eastern Slope! Thank you again!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 16, 2008)

*Bargain Postings*

.


Sometimes these bargain priced postings exist because the original owners or subsequent family owners have no desire to go to that location or trade for another area.

Even this TUG website offers bargain priced timeshares for $1 each.

Just check on the TUG classified section and take your pick.   Go to the classified heading, click on New Classified Ad Section, and scroll down to the Bargain Basement Timeshares (all less than $25 per week).


.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah---but I consider this New Hampshire week MUCH more desirable than some of the $1 ones, etc.

Pat


----------



## charford (Mar 16, 2008)

In the past 2-3 weeks, I've seem some really good deals on ebay. I've seen weeks at resorts I'm interested in go for 1/3 of the price that they went on ebay for just a couple of years ago. There are weeks that I've been searching for off and on for a long time show up when I'd never been able to even find them before. There's some really good bargains out there right now. You can set ebay to notify you when resorts that you are interested in do come up.


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 16, 2008)

17 bids yielded a $376 dollar sale. Apparently, that's what it's worth.  Summer resorts in the mountains are not hard to find, nor are they expensive or in big demand on a national level.  Sure, they are busy, but they tend to attract a local crowd, and their trading value is mimimal at best.  Don't tell me the place is busy in August, tell me how many people that are there are from far away places. Or tell me how many people you meet in truly high demand areas that say they'd be happy to go there if the Hawaii trade doesn't work out.  Do people from other countries sit at their computers trying to get trades into this area?  Maybe, I don't know for sure, but based on what it sells for, I think not.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 16, 2008)

Sea Six said:


> Sure, they are busy, but they tend to attract a local crowd, and their trading value is mimimal at best.




Hmmm, I have to say that I really don't know how well this week will/would trade.

My 'pure guess' is I would think that it would trade better than "...minimal at best." (It is prime summer in New England---though NOT near water.)

Can other TUGgers weigh in; does anyone have REAL experience with such a week?

Maybe I did NOT miss out on much----though I still feel I wish I'd been able to research ahead and bid on it.

Pat


----------



## tonyg (Mar 16, 2008)

115 on the II travel demand index. One of the 16 highest demand weeks for ski areas with only 9 weeks with a higher demand. I think it would be a good trader- particularly since it's 3 bedroom.


----------



## theo (Mar 17, 2008)

*RTU -- not deeded ownership*



#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> Can anyone weigh in on why this one went for such a good price?



It may or may not have factored into the bidder decision process, but it is still worth noting that this is a "membership", not deeded  ownership.


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 17, 2008)

The trading power would still depend on whether the demand is more Regional, National, or International, according to RCI.  My guess is the demand is high, but more at a Regional level than national.  This would keep the trading power low.  If you ever go there, ask where the people are from.  I had the same kind of week in Pennsylvania.  Yes, there was demand and the place was full all summer, but the people were all from PA, New Jersey, or New York.  Because of the Regional demand, the trading power was low.  There were no people in the Poconos from Europe or California who were there because they heard about what a beautiful place it was.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 17, 2008)

I have never heard of nor seen anything about the differences between regional, national, international variables of trading power.

So, I need to learn---how does that all factor into 'tradability'.

(Is there somewhere where I can read to be educated about this?)
Thanks,
Pat


----------



## wackymother (Mar 17, 2008)

Sea Six said:


> The trading power would still depend on whether the demand is more Regional, National, or International, according to RCI.  My guess is the demand is high, but more at a Regional level than national.  This would keep the trading power low.  If you ever go there, ask where the people are from.  I had the same kind of week in Pennsylvania.  Yes, there was demand and the place was full all summer, but the people were all from PA, New Jersey, or New York.  Because of the Regional demand, the trading power was low.  There were no people in the Poconos from Europe or California who were there because they heard about what a beautiful place it was.



Where did RCI say this? Seems so...informative for them. That said, there are areas where the demand is strictly regional but the trading power is still high--Cape Cod springs to mind. And how about the Outer Banks, don't they have pretty good trading power? I thought demand was demand and supply was supply.


----------



## ausman (Mar 17, 2008)

Sounds like RCI speak in answer to the question, Why does my resort trade so poorly when it is occupied all the time.

Oh, there are 3 components .....

I've never seen this either.

But you know, it could explain most things, your resort only has local demand, your resort only draws Nationally, or your resort only draws Internationally. Without .....

Perhaps on second thought demand is demand no matter where derieved.


----------



## tonyg (Mar 17, 2008)

I share that conclusion, Basham. Why would one get extra points for demand from specific areas.


----------



## gorevs9 (Mar 19, 2008)

MV at Crown Ridge is an RCI Points resort that is worth approx 57000 points. This assumes that you convert to points after the purchase.  From a points standpoint, You can pretty much exchange into plenty of 2 bedroom Silver Crown resorts and even 1 bedroom or studio Gold Crown resorts.  As far as trading power as a weeks deposit, I've never dealt with RCI, but with II,New England summer weeks are scarce.  However, it may be more profitable to rent out the individual lockoffs and pay to rent somebody else's unit.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 19, 2008)

Being unfamiliar with RCI points, what is an 'average' week worth (in comparison to 57,000 points)

Pat


----------



## ausman (Mar 19, 2008)

The RCI points chart is here:

http://www.rci.com/CDA/Common/Documents/PointsPartners-en_US.pdf


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Mar 20, 2008)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> Hmmm, I have to say that I really don't know how well this week will/would trade.
> 
> My 'pure guess' is I would think that it would trade better than "...minimal at best." (It is prime summer in New England---though NOT near water.)
> 
> ...



I own this exact unit Week 10 even years. Quite a few years back we traded into Mt View and loved it so much we purchased a week right then and there w/o any sales pitch. We asked them! Over the years we have only traded it once as I have said that my family really loves the area and you can't beat 5 ski resorts within driving distance and great dining all around the area.  This year is the first time I traded the week and I used TPI (tired of dealing with RCI with my numerous trades from my Orlando timeshare). I secured a week at Island Park Village outside of Yellowstone this July with the 2 bdrm and with the studio Lockoff I received Park Hotel in Salt Lake City. So for my one week at Mt View I was able to get 2 consecutive weeks out west.
I did also trade the studio one other year for a one bedroom at the Lodges at Loon. This was through RCI. I think I could have waited for a better trade but it was the location I was after. So for me it was a great trade.
If it was a tugger who won the week on ebay please message me if you ever want to direct trade my winter week for your summer week.  
Whoever made this purchase got a great buy and I hope they enjoy it for many years as our memories there are priceless.
Terrie
Pat...I private messaged you.


----------

